# Reusing an already set up widget in beautiful widgets



## Lehthanis (Nov 2, 2011)

Hey all. I hope this isn't a dumb question, but I've removed a configured weather widget (5x2 clock) from my home screen. I'd like to get it back... If I go to my app drawer and run beautiful widgets I can see all the widgets that I've created and configured, but there doesn't appear to be a way to place any of those widgets... Am I missing something?


----------

